# Jobseekers Benefit and Means Test



## Tima Mansio (12 Jan 2009)

Hello there - today I registered a new claim for dole and must go for a means test in a couple of weeks. My query relates to my current residence; I am required to provide my landlord's address and phone number for the means test but know that my landlord is registered as living at this address but in fact lives elsewhere (all his post comes here and I have to forward it on)...if I provide the correct details at my means test, will this get my landlord in trouble?
Hope that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Jan 2009)

Jobseekers Benefit is not means-tested
Your Landlord is not been means-tested


----------



## keredern (12 Jan 2009)

You will need to provide proof of address which will mean a current lease or rent book. You can only give the information as you believe it to be true. Your landlord is responsible for declaring his rental income, not you. I would not worry too much about these details. DSFA are only concerned with assessing *your* entitlement. This is based on your contributions (for UB), P45, Proof address, ID, rent details, family composition, etc. If you are paying rent and unemployed you may be entitled to a rent supplement from your local Community Welfare Officer. Contact the local Health Centre for more information.
Good luck!


----------



## Tima Mansio (13 Jan 2009)

Thank you!


----------

